# Your Greatest "Goosebumps" Moments in Music



## aqxsl (Jun 11, 2012)

I know I'm not alone in this; by "goosebump" moment I mean when the music hits you so hard its like a revelation.  Where you are moved to the point of goosebumps/dopamine release in the brain.

I'm constantly searching for these moments, so please present yours to me.

Here's one of my most potent moments in *Starless* from *King Crimson* (starts at 8:45, but especially the last minute, floors me everytime):

[video=youtube_share;Z9IQnDRYIYU]http://youtu.be/Z9IQnDRYIYU?t=8m44s[/video]


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2012)

http://www.mspaintadventures.com/cascade.php?s=6&p=6009

The violin part near the end, when they resurrect out of the green sun.

Hell fucking yes.


----------



## Zenia (Jun 11, 2012)

The first time I can remember having that feeling was during this song... between 2:20 and 2:45.

[video=youtube;Wxvf0ybG1og]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wxvf0ybG1og[/video]


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jun 11, 2012)

Particularly at 1:45

[yt]DRVvFYppU0w[/yt]


----------



## Aldino (Jun 11, 2012)

The first song I heard by them.

[video=youtube;XZMBPxu2gus]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZMBPxu2gus&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 11, 2012)

I can think of a few, but let's go with this one for now

[yt]V1i-RKqOFxQ[/yt]

dat intro


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 11, 2012)

9:45 to 11:15 especially
[video=youtube;M9rM3-XfIak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9rM3-XfIak[/video]
Right in the forehead
*********************
I listen to a LOT of music that can do this


----------



## aqxsl (Jun 11, 2012)

Smelge said:


> http://www.mspaintadventures.com/cascade.php?s=6&p=6009
> 
> The violin part near the end, when they resurrect out of the green sun.
> 
> Hell fucking yes.



holeee shit...



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> 9:45 to 11:15 especially
> Right in the forehead
> *********************
> I listen to a LOT of music that can do this



YESSSSSSSSS!!  Their best album too.  Lay some more vibes on me then brotha.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 11, 2012)

^VIbes? You got it^
[video=youtube;YpZxTPeX_BA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpZxTPeX_BA[/video]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jun 11, 2012)

Too many instances, but I can say that performing the music that would give you goosebumps definitely maxes out the "goosebump effect".

Some performances have left me almost in tears.

I wish I had links though.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 11, 2012)

Loud but moving!!!
[video=youtube;8HzlOASkiLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HzlOASkiLA[/video]
Love this song, LOVE this band


----------



## aqxsl (Jun 11, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> Too many instances, but I can say that  performing the music that would give you goosebumps definitely maxes out  the "goosebump effect".



I believe it; don't think there's any way you can be more engrossed in the music.  What were some of the most emotionally-taxing performances then?



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Loud but moving!!!
> Love this song, LOVE this band



Ahh yeah!  Prog it up man!  That break to insane build up around 3:40 is some potent shit.  So many goosebumps moments have come from progressive rock for me too...like this:

http://youtu.be/-kORf_0uVTw?t=19m50s  (to this day, pre-PhilColins Genesis remains my favorite band)

Surprised no one has posted this yet:

[video=youtube;x6rcPRt7sjA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6rcPRt7sjA[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Jun 12, 2012)

Ah... too many to name. Almost every band I listen to has a few good ones. Some, like Sigur Ros have many many more.
I won't be listing any times.  If you skip ahead and listen to the part out of context it just doesn't work.  This happens with songs at the end of albums as well.
To name a few:
White Face, Black Eyes by Andrew Jackson Jihad - So sad... So sad. Love in the Time of Human Papillomavirus, Back Pack and Big Bird also give me chills.

On Impulse by Animals as Leaders - Through the whole song. Never fails.

Rise and Shine by David Maxim Micic - The solo...

Searching by Joe Satriani - It just hits you.... If I Could Fly also gave me goosebumps.

I Am Colossus by Meshuggah - Scary good.

Playing with Dolls by Slayer

I could never list them all in full though... just way too many. 
All of the music in this thread has been awesome already.  The Ozric Tentacles song was amazing. I'd never heard anything by them before.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;CvBG6no7AVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvBG6no7AVg[/video]
It is beautiful. Took me tight and didn't let go until I listened to that ten times in a row
Part 2:18 was about the most goosebumpy part for me


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jun 12, 2012)

D=) 

_So... Haunting..._

[video=youtube;Iv4CuIIspdE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iv4CuIIspdE[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 12, 2012)

ANYTHING Hans Zimmer makes
Total music-boner

[video=youtube;UkvNmb9tMII]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkvNmb9tMII[/video]
1:35

M83 - Soon, My Friend (almost nothing from this album can be found on youtube because of the douchebag record label I guess, but fans know what I'm talking about)

A lot of stuff that used to give me goosebumps doesn't anymore because I listened to it too much


----------



## Oly (Jun 12, 2012)

Third Eye by Tool

also

 Blessed Evening by Foetus


----------



## Plantar (Jun 13, 2012)

This whole song. The way he sings it, the mellow mood. Everything about this performance gives me chills.
[video=youtube;LDSsYMJDP-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDSsYMJDP-0[/video]


----------



## EightySix (Jun 13, 2012)

Pretty nice ones, guys. A bit hit and miss, though definitely some good chills in most of those links.
Fair's fair too, For me, its just about most things By Eischbrecher these days. Sweetest Poison by Nu Pagadi as well.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;Zf4RPrmIi4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf4RPrmIi4U[/video]

This calls for a badass slo-mo walking scene.

I could honestly write like three paragraphs worth of detail accurately describing what I'm imagining, but I won't.


----------



## Conker (Jun 13, 2012)

The entire _Avalon_ album by Sully Erna has some crazy emotional effect on me. I bought it and listened to it when I was under some serious stress, and now I identify it with stress and bad times I guess. I don't listen to it very often these days 

"Turn Loose the Mermaids" and "The Crow, The Dove, The Owl" by Nightwish give me the shivers because they remind me of my grandpa. He passed away around the time that album came out, and those songs are very much about dying at an old age.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 20, 2012)

oh god there are too god damn many to list
I like music and when epic stuff happens in songs all the goosebumps

so yeah
maybe I should focus on one artist because pretty much every group I listen to has at least one song like that


----------



## Horny Sceptile (Jun 20, 2012)

Sacred Grove - Twilight Princess

simply fucking goosebump inducing epicness.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIionSi7iUM&feature=plcp


----------



## Randolph (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;l_ITpDhYvaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_ITpDhYvaI[/video]

wwWWWWWWAAAAAAARW TTSSSSSSSSSSSSSsss


You can really feel it, you know? And oh god that violin.

This track is too good for that horrendous trainwreck people call a webcomic.


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 20, 2012)

Phil Collins - in the air tonight was possibly my first song goosebumps


----------



## aqxsl (Jun 26, 2012)

This whole song is one massive goosebump:

Max Richter - November 

[video=youtube;9GHRftsdlVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GHRftsdlVo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 4, 2012)

Let me start off with these:

_Real Life_ - Catch Me I'm Falling (extended) at 3:46

_Foreigner_ - Jukebox Hero at 0:40 when the first wave of guitars hit

_Judas Priest_ - Turbo Lover at 2:05 (for quicker effects, at 0:22, watch this vid)

_Dead Or Alive_ - My Heart Goes Bang (American Wipeout Mix) at 4:51 during the guitar solo!
_
Peter Schilling_ - The Different Story at 0:21 (I swear that's a chick doing the whisper, not Peter!)
_
Laserdance_ - Land Of Nowhere at 1:27

_Wangan Midnight Maximum Tune 1, 2 _and_ 3_ OST by Yuzo Koshiro

Until The Excitement Cools Down at 0:30

Supreme Folly at 0:14

Midnight Santuary at 2:27

Shine at 1:21, sometimes as soon as 1:05

_Luke_ - Turbo Disco at 3:38 (_â™ªI can feel the acceleration...â™ª_)

The following were induced due to both aural and visual stimulation:
_
Futurecop!_ - Starworshipper  (as soon as the kid hits play on his cassette tape deck at 0:22,  goosebumps also hit play. Vid about Iron Eagle movie and Macross  Robotech anime)

_Futurecop!_ - Gateux Fighter (vid is a homage to Saturday morning cartoon awesomeness. 3:17, when Captain Planet appears)

One of the songs has the same music as Futurecop!'s Dreams  (not the Keenhouse version) that has been playing recently on the  radio, but the DJs never mention the title. Can anyone nail it? The  lyrics are about going out in the night or something...


----------



## Takun (Jul 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmiSeIRNuY8&feature=player_detailpage#t=120s

After the build up, it's jizzing time.


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Jul 8, 2012)

It usually always happens during the discovery of a new awesome Two Steps From Hell song. I have two examples, _United We Stand - Divided We Fall_ and _My Freedom_, which I only just found the other day.

[video=youtube;cObjbhXw2Vw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cObjbhXw2Vw[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 8, 2012)

Qawwali
[video=youtube;7VBTwNwh4PI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VBTwNwh4PI[/video]


----------



## Skrappy (Jul 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;KA_4dDC5uyA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KA_4dDC5uyA[/video]

This song is so criminally overlooked. I'd definitely put it on my list of favorite Rush songs.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 10, 2012)

I totally forgot this one (an excerpt from a track that runs over 18 minutes)
[video=youtube;zoXrN4XSabI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoXrN4XSabI[/video]


----------



## aqxsl (Jul 14, 2012)

Takun said:


> After the build up, it's jizzing time.



Is good but man, I haven't truly enjoyed anything from these guys since the Soft Bulletin.  



Skrappy said:


> This song is so criminally overlooked. I'd definitely put it on my list of favorite Rush songs.



Love Rush, love this post.  I admit I too have been overlooking this one, but no more...



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I totally forgot this one (an excerpt from a track that runs over 18 minutes)



This is beautiful (~1:30? oof).  For the sake of prog, I am grateful.


Bloodbirds here from Agalloch DESTROYS me, his screams around 5:20 give me chills everytime:

[video=youtube;V1aJPEFtoNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1aJPEFtoNg[/video]


----------



## Karasurhekitsune (Jul 19, 2012)

The end of Crucify Me by Bring Me The Horizon.
It's a five minute grindfest, but at the end they have an acoustic part with Lights singing.
The end of Daddy by Korn.
It basically culminates into him crying with a woman singing a lullaby in the background.
Lost Keys by Tool.
Just that entire song gives me chills...
The end of Stan by Eminem.
Just listen to it.
Kim by Eminem.
It's a song that is entirely him screaming at his "wife". More fear chills than anything.
Eleanor Rigby by The Beatles.
I can really relate to this song, so maybe that's why I get chills.


----------



## Traven V (Jul 22, 2012)

There are so many songs that do this for me, music has a sort of magic to it for lack of an explanation, if you let it take you away. Music is a constant companion for me w/o it I probably would be dead v.v . Well I can say one thing, go out dancing to a club where they play music you enjoy that's where you can really feel it, eh, if not turn up the music and dance at home, break out into a headbang whatever moves you it can be a great stress reliever, I highly recommend it. Music what a wondrous instrument . 
*Also pretty much anything I post on the "What are you listening too" Thread has this effect on me, much love to all my fellow music fans


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 22, 2012)

These two have moved me to the brink of tears the first time I heard them 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJKLDNDmW3c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zm1Vg1BBuAI


----------



## badlands (Jul 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;2ow6Envf9QM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ow6Envf9QM[/video]

3:50 onwards


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 25, 2012)

Coldplay - Fix you (from 2:30 on, that guitar and drums...)

[video=youtube_share;pY9b6jgbNyc]http://youtu.be/pY9b6jgbNyc[/video]

And my country's (Wales') anthem sung by A fully packed millennium stadium in Cardiff. Makes me feel soo proud to be Welsh...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMI5wpwXTCY - You'll have to click on it as I can only put one video into one post.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 6, 2012)

A recent rendition of a Sikh devotional from the mid 20th century
[video=youtube;oyIEJAjbMT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyIEJAjbMT4[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh god, where to even start... Well... Let's see....

Insertion from the Crysis2 soundtrack, Hans Zimmer is a god among men. The entire song gives me goosebumps, but the start to the 25 second mark literally makes the hair on my arms stand.
[yt]z81KirL8fv8[/yt]

Next up is Nero's 'Doomsday". 0 to :14 leads you in, :15 to :44 puts you on edge. And at 45 seconds; the world ends.
[yt]1QqY-8mohxo[/yt]

Now for Pantera's "Immortally Insane", first heard this when I was much younger, it's one of the songs that makes my hair stand and ussually brings one some vulgar power fantasy; as good metal should.
[yt]Lv0vcBp953E[/yt]

Danzig, Thirteen. Nothing else needs to be said.
[yt]coTL7PZ8JiQ[/yt]

Nick Cave's Red Right Hand. Nobody should be both that sexy and that creepy...
[yt]RrxePKps87k[/yt]

And last for now I'll reach way back to the first two songs that every gave me that goosebump dreamy feeling even when I was a little kid.

Metallica's Call of Ktulu. I tend to lean more towards the S&M version now a days, but when I was a kid this was the first song I got that possessed feeling from. 
[yt]t1RTgznup5c[/yt]

And finally, Garth Brooks' The Thunder Rolls. A hell of a contrast against my normal metal tastes, sure. But I did grow up with country, and this song always made me cry, even when I was a kid.
[yt]3aga5CLh15o[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 6, 2012)

3:45 to end (this video is 2 tracks in one)
[video=youtube;AKC9wh-ttv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKC9wh-ttv0[/video]
It builds into something quite powerful.


----------



## Kahoku (Aug 6, 2012)

Props on the Blade runner sig man.

[video=youtube_share;UUXBCdt5IPg]http://youtu.be/UUXBCdt5IPg[/video]

And then there is a list :

Paradise Lost - Symphony X 
I don't wanna be me - Type O Negative
Life is Killing me - Type o Negative
Sober - Tool
Disposition & Reflection - Tool ( two songs here. )
Prison Sex - Tool
Jambi - Tool
Right in Two - Tool
Parabol & Parabola - Tool ( two songs here too )
Schism - Tool
10,000 days - Tool
Crank the Sirens - Soilwork
The entire album of The Panic Broadcast - Soilwork
The entire album of Stabbing the Drama - Soilwork

And just everything Tool, so yeah too many to list here.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;UMDs216iX30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMDs216iX30[/video]

All my favorite boss music pieces have the aforementioned effect.

Honorable mentions:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9X5HPFxrPk&feature=relmfu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lfv21XfwQ8&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULQySMjxBo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEVQ6JxQFr4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5LglFwgDto


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 6, 2012)

This hits HARD
[video=youtube;sf_nJz5fKpo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sf_nJz5fKpo[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Aug 7, 2012)

There's just something about the lyrics and the feel of this song.
[video=youtube;l3sjiKkzJOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3sjiKkzJOU[/video]

I saw Uli Roth live earlier this year. Such a brilliant guitarist, I met him too...


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;FwI_4qHpt1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwI_4qHpt1o[/video]

That "AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH" at 1:37. Oh my god, everything is suddenly okay in the world.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;3dZB_q-i-x4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dZB_q-i-x4&amp;feature=related[/video]

It's so powerful. It makes me aspire to greatness. QQ


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 15, 2012)

since we've started posting game music
[video=youtube;st84hazcfMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=st84hazcfMU[/video]
8=====>


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;aAXRKPGKXWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAXRKPGKXWs[/video]

Right when he says "idiot, slow down". Something about it just fucking breaks my heart.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 17, 2012)

I think this was one of their best albums
[video=youtube;nlUhIXZnFYw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlUhIXZnFYw[/video]


----------



## Earth Rio (Aug 23, 2012)

The main chorus (beginning with 'Dancing in the moonlight) of this song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkYfxj3zIJ4&feature=related (Home Again- Blackmore's Night)

The entire song of 'Viva La Vida' by Coldplay- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oncmL69ZEJ8

The last parts of this song- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nL6XYHT6WVA (The Heart Asks Pleasure First- Nightwish)

EDIT: Now that I think of it, I should include this song. It goes from 'You told I had the eyes of a wolf' to the second 'Sane choice in this insane world' part: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4u-KBr7Xdw (Beauty of the Beast- Nightwish [warning: long song])


----------



## WagsWolf (Aug 28, 2012)

Earth Rio said:


> The entire song of 'Viva La Vida' by Coldplay- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oncmL69ZEJ8



I know what you mean! I just hear that song, and shivers run down my spine and body >w<
It really gets to me and I just feel it's message of sorrow and regret, and it's just so beautifull! ;w;


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;DpS7nCweYZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpS7nCweYZI[/video]

Now, personally I hate Skrillex. His music sounds like shit, and he was one of the pioneers of this whole "brostep" thing, which basically shat on the name of dubstep. I don't even listen to dubstep, but I feel pity for those who do listen to it and have to put up with "OMFG U LIEK DUBSTEB U SHUD CHEK OUT SKRILKS HES PRETTY UNDERGROUND UV PROBABLY NEVAR HERD OF HIM". Don't get me wrong, Sonny is fucking bro-tier, and I have nothing against him as a person.

This song, however, is far beyond anything else he has produced. It's not stained with emotionless "wubbing" or "FILTHY DROPS XD". It's clean and organized, and really paints a picture in your head. Hell, even 4chan's /mu/ (who despise, among other people, Skrillex with a burning passion) agree this is a fantastic song. The structure, the beat, the overall sound... it really just makes me want to start dancing. It's a shame I'm whiter than Christmas morning.

I'm not used to reviewing EDM since this genre is objectively unartistic, but I tried.


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;tpcBQNG7GTI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpcBQNG7GTI[/video]

The lyrics are sort of bittersweet, but the acoustic version of this song is amazing and beautiful.
I may or may not have cried the first time I heard it, as a friend sent it to me as a cheer-up song. ._.

Then this piece, River Flows In You, is just amazing piano and gives me the chills every time I listen to it.
And the singing in May It Be from the LOTR-soundtrack is something I have no words for.

There are more songs, but I don't want to link-spam. D:


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 28, 2012)

[yt]3tkiDlQ8ggU[/yt]

and

[yt]6mS7DtvcSXI[/yt]


----------



## Earth Rio (Aug 28, 2012)

WagsWolf said:


> I know what you mean! I just hear that song, and shivers run down my spine and body >w<
> It really gets to me and I just feel it's message of sorrow and regret, and it's just so beautifull! ;w;



Yup. Best thing is, it's the only song by Coldplay I actually like, mainly because it's so epic, so you wouldn't expect it to be on one of my lists.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 28, 2012)

This particular performance on Saraswati Vina (S. Indian classical instrument); love the sound
[video=youtube;XzRxO8n3WRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzRxO8n3WRE[/video]
the raga is Kirvani if anyone cares.


----------



## future4 (Aug 29, 2012)

I was really tired and fell asleep with my zune on, and the moment I woke up see-saw started playing and It felt cool I guess.

[video=youtube;T4psU7Ttop4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4psU7Ttop4[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 29, 2012)

Forgot some more.



Spoiler: Anaal Nathrakh



[yt]5wvkdL7Ra1I[/yt]





Spoiler: Bal-Sagoth



[yt]7m1zVkTaEX0[/yt]


[spoiler="Obsidian Gate][yt]aEVzuVVCDe0&start=86[/yt][/spoiler]


----------

